# Maxant spinner and decapper combo



## Dancing Bee Apiary (Jan 5, 2010)

I read another tread on this, but it did not get to my questions.
I just bought a senior cappings spinner used. I don't understand if it is supposed to have a lighter mesh screen that goes inside. This one only has the perforated steel cage on the inside. Any instructions on its operation would be very appreciated ie, do I have to have a lighter screen inside to use it ( if so where would I get it ), how many frames before it is full, how clean of wax is the honey that comes out , how big an operation before its too small a unit and anything else anyone could tell me. Thanks a lot.


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

Youcan line the inside of the basket with window screen. This cuts down on the clean up process. When you are done spinning, just tug the window screen and you should have nice dry wax that will fall into the center of the basket.
You can then lift the basket out and give it a good spray down/cleaning when you are done for the season.
The combo unit can be used for the guy with 50 hives all the way to 1000+.
To answer your question, no you do not have to have another screen inside. I dont know how old your unit it, but we have given the Sr. spinner some major changes over the past few months.


----------



## Dancing Bee Apiary (Jan 5, 2010)

O.k, maybe I'll try it without the window screen first and see how it works. This unit is over 10 years old. So I guess like your ads say, for a liftime.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I use a 50+ year old Diamond Line spinner with only a perforated basket and it works well without a finer screen.


----------



## Dancing Bee Apiary (Jan 5, 2010)

I guess I'll just have to use it to find out. It seems like lots of wax would just go straight through the perforated screen and out with the honey.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

The honey out of the spinner will have much less wax than the honey out of the extractor. The cappings are big chunks that get stuck on the perforated screen.


----------



## Dancing Bee Apiary (Jan 5, 2010)

Well finely had a chance to use the chain/spinner combo. I Un-capped about 12 supers into the spinner. After I was done the last super I let it spin for about 2 1/2 hours. The wax was pretty dry but I would not say it was fluffy. I think to get it really dry I would have to knock it down and break it up and re-spin.
I think I'll try running double the supers through it tomorrow and see if it likes it. 
As it is, sure beats the mess from before. And I did use the window screen right off the bat. 

Anyhow, does that match up with how spinners usually work ? Would be nice if it spun out in 20 minutes.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

It varies widely with the moisture and temp of the honey.


----------



## RDY-B (May 20, 2007)

MAXANT said:


> Youcan line the inside of the basket with window screen. This cuts down on the clean up process. When you are done spinning, just tug the window screen and you should have nice dry wax that will fall into the center of the basket.
> You can then lift the basket out and give it a good spray down/cleaning when you are done for the season.
> The combo unit can be used for the guy with 50 hives all the way to 1000+.
> To answer your question, no you do not have to have another screen inside. I dont know how old your unit it, but we have given the Sr. spinner some major changes over the past few months.


what are the major changes-RDY-B


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

Some beeks run their spinners for 24 hrs straight!


----------



## narbu (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi, i'm interested in products MAXANT what is your opinion about them


----------

